# New invention for roofing tearoff



## marvin (Jun 27, 2009)

I invented a tool used for roof and flooring tear offs please go to my website and tell me what you think. Kleveredge.com


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

marvin said:


> I invented a tool used for roof and flooring tear offs please go to my website and tell me what you think. Kleveredge.com


 
I think your website does not work


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

The idea must have failed then, the OP's post was from 2008 seems we have a new spam bot. again.


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

1985gt said:


> The idea must have failed then, the OP's post was from 2008 seems we have a new spam bot. again.


 
so stuart80 is a spam bot that creeps through all of the old posts?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Seems to be, read his posts. Although he did do a introduction post and that's new to me. But yeah all of his posts are kind of nonsense.


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ic..... not sure why people would waste their time with such a thing.... they generally serve to piss people off more than attract business.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

He is trolling old posts that have certain keywords. If he links his website to this post then Google, Yahoo, etc see it as fresh content and will show it in search results. The more your name is posted the better results you get.

Or he is bored.


----------

